# BMQ October 28th



## davidf33 (16 Sep 2013)

Heading to St-Jean on October 26th from St. Johns! Just wondering who will be there?


----------



## TinaK (19 Sep 2013)

I'll be there, got my offer today for Mat Tech!


----------



## AClevela (21 Sep 2013)

I'll be there Navy Med Tech, Just look for the big guy and youll find me


----------



## dfm112286 (30 Sep 2013)

I'll be there! Army, Armored.


----------



## combat.lemay (2 Oct 2013)

Hey all, sworn in on 24th Barrie ON. Fly out of Toronto on the 26th. Combat Engineer.


----------



## Megz456 (3 Oct 2013)

Just got the call today, don't have the sate I am leaving yet. But will see yeas all there! (EO Tech )


----------



## TinaK (4 Oct 2013)

Today was my last day at my job, so I guess that means I can't chicken out now LOL Anyone else unemployed til Basic yet?


----------



## MRees (5 Oct 2013)

mapleleafs said:
			
		

> Heading to St-Jean on October 26th from St. Johns! Just wondering who will be there?


I'm also from St. Johns and will be leaving on the 25th


----------



## combat.lemay (6 Oct 2013)

Has anyone got sworn in yet? I wont be getting any information until two days before my flight..I wouldnt mind having a list of things I will need for basic.. anyone with any other information than http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13460/post-59845.html#msg59845 this thread? Thanks for any other help in advance.


----------



## TinaK (6 Oct 2013)

You should've gotten a copy of the CFLRS info booklet when you accepted your offer, but if not, email your file manager/recruiter and ask for a copy. It has the packing list, plus the info about the shuttle and general rules and regs and such. I don't swear in til the day before, which is stressful with so much travel involved (I'[m flying from Edmonton!)


----------



## combat.lemay (6 Oct 2013)

TinaK said:
			
		

> You should've gotten a copy of the CFLRS info booklet when you accepted your offer, but if not, email your file manager/recruiter and ask for a copy. It has the packing list, plus the info about the shuttle and general rules and regs and such. I don't swear in til the day before, which is stressful with so much travel involved (I'[m flying from Edmonton!)



Thank you for the information Tina I was told by my recruiter that I had to wait until the 24th which then I only have 1 full day of getting everything together.. not the greatest thing lol. I re-emailed him and asked for this info booklet.


----------



## Hantu (6 Oct 2013)

I'll be there as well, I'm flying in on Oct 26 from Halifax, and Armoured.

* edited my travel date


----------



## marinemech (7 Oct 2013)

you mean this document?


----------



## ZVH (15 Oct 2013)

Add me to the list, Infantry for me. Heading out the 26th. Swearing in this Friday.


----------



## Hantu (15 Oct 2013)

ZVH said:
			
		

> Add me to the list, Infantry for me. Heading out the 26th. Swearing in this Friday.



Congrats, my swearing in is Thursday in Halifax.


----------



## AforReg (15 Oct 2013)

See ya'll There! Swearing in on the 23rd in Cowtown, Flying out the 26th!


----------



## Megz456 (16 Oct 2013)

AforReg said:
			
		

> See ya'll There! Swearing in on the 23rd in Cowtown, Flying out the 26th!




Swear in on the 23rd? there leaving it to the very end lol. Im leaving from Charlottetown on the 26thas well, although my swear in is this Friday 18th. See you on the Plane!


----------



## TinaK (16 Oct 2013)

You think the 23rd is bad, mine is on the 25th LOL

So What platoon are you guys all on? There are apparently three English ones all starting the same day (and no French ones, interestingly), so we could be spread all across them.


----------



## dfm112286 (16 Oct 2013)

Hey, I get sworn on the 22ND and leave on the 26Th. From what my papers say I'll be in the 0009 platoon.


----------



## Hantu (16 Oct 2013)

My swearing in is tomorrow morning, and I'm going to be 0009e platoon.


----------



## a.voegele (18 Oct 2013)

My swearing in is on the 24th in Barrie and flying out on the 26th


----------



## combat.lemay (21 Oct 2013)

a.voegele said:
			
		

> My swearing in is on the 24th in Barrie and flying out on the 26th



Voegele what are you taking? Ill see you there on the 24th and I guess in Toronto on the 26th.


----------



## a.voegele (22 Oct 2013)

Vehicle Technician, I wonder if we are going to be in same platoon, I know there will be three platoons starting on the 28Th, plus we have BMQ-Land(soldier qualification) after we finish on the 27Th of February. At any rate we have an interesting few weeks ahead of us.


----------

